# Turtle Island walleye outing next spring?



## DonP (Nov 15, 2000)

I am still watching this one too... with ALOT of interest. I will more than likely trailer my boat over there... just need to decide on a date so I can plan it.

Dan... for this one... my buddy Donnie might come over there with me. If so... we will probably share a motel room. If he does not come over there with me... maybe you and I can split a room. I will get with him this week and let him know about this trip.


----------



## Spanky (Mar 21, 2001)

OH SURE, I always get to be the second choice! 

If I go and take my boat, I will probably take my son, and pick-up a member to fish with us. Therefore I will get a room with my son!





...so there!


----------



## DonP (Nov 15, 2000)

Spanky....

Well... the more... the merrier they always say!!


----------



## rockinmichigan (Feb 22, 2004)

I hear there's some good bass fishing out by Turtle Island. I do my fishing in Luna Pier, and there's a good variety of fishing there too. As far as the pier goes, I don't know about room for your boats. I know there's room for the locals, but not sure about visitors, but I do know there's Bolles Harbor in Monroe. I'm sure there's a place in the Lost Peninsula though for you to tie up your boats. Probably is on Turtle Island too.


----------



## FishinJoe (Dec 8, 2003)

Luna Pier harbor club has slips to rent also there is a hotel right ther and the club has campsites, just lettin you guys know.


----------



## rockinmichigan (Feb 22, 2004)

Lunker, are you talking about the boat launch that if you take Sterns Road until it deadends at Summit, then take a right, and on the second street on the left, when it dead ends there is a boat launch...are you refering to that one? I've fished off the shore there last year. Kept getting blue gills biting me but had trouble getting them in, the sneaky little devils. You can get to turtle island from there, only I think a few miles. Might not even be quite a few miles.


----------



## Lunker (Aug 27, 2001)

Yeah thats the one Rockin.


----------



## rockinmichigan (Feb 22, 2004)

Yeah I figured that's the one you were refering to. I've seen people coming in off of their boats at that boat launch with dang good sized smallmouth and largemouth bass. Fat son of a guns too.


----------



## DonP (Nov 15, 2000)

Let's give this one a bump and see what kind of interest there is and see if we can get a date pegged down.

May is just around the corner!!!

Still watching this one with ALOT of interest!!!


----------



## Spanky (Mar 21, 2001)

Well May is booking up fast for me, and with the Parade of homes shortly after, I will be very busy in may....But I may be able to get away on the 8th or 15th, but the other weekends are out for me.Not too thrilled about fishing in Ohio, but if we get enough guys who want to have an outing, I'll do my best to make it. Really had a good time last year at Sterling!


----------



## rockinmichigan (Feb 22, 2004)

The first weekend in May I might be booked, because I'm looking to go out on that "Swap Meet" thread get together in Mt. Pleasant, but the next week I'm good to go for some fishin' at Turtle Island, but the kicker is I don't have a boat.


----------



## 1fife (May 7, 2001)

me and a buddy might be interested, but would need date to confirm


----------



## Spanky (Mar 21, 2001)

Bump this dog to the top!


----------



## rockinmichigan (Feb 22, 2004)

So when are we gonna catch some bigguns at Turtle Island?


----------

